# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  أسهل طريقة لا لقرآة القرآن بل لحفظ القران الكريم كاملا???

## مشارى المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
[align=right][/align]
السلام عليكم طريقة سهلة للحفظ ولكن قبل ان اقولها اسالكم الدعاء لى ؟؟؟؟  ايها الاخوة   
اولا .. لمن رزقه الله موهبة الحفظ  . كم يصلى باليوم والليلة 5 صلوات  يستطيع حفظ صفحة من القران ان لم يكن اكثر يكون مجموع حفظه باليوم 5 صفحات  ولكن انصحه بالهمة العالية وان لم يستطع فاليداوم على الحفظ ولو بالقليل .
اما الانسان العادى فيستطيع حفظ 4 اسطر فى كل صلاةفيكون مقدار حفظه صفحة باليوم وانا اول من يقوم بها انشاء الله
وتذكروا ان احب الاعمال الى الله ادومها وان قل 
اخوكم مشـــارى المصرى

----------

